# Do You Take Your Pet Out For A Ride???



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Friday evening after we ate, it was still too hot for a walk so we jumped in the car and drove around to check on a new museum site that is being built nearby, then to check out the status of the city doggie park scheduled to open October, then a bit of froyo for us, and home all happy.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

loves going for rides down i-95 with the windows down, we do it every weekend to come home and then back to school. 
he'd like it better if he wasn't strapped in and could stick his head out of the window. LOL.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeppers! Ranger loves going out for a car ride. We went out on a road trip last week so he was in the car for 9 hours on the way there and 9 hours on the way back. The next day, he still wanted to jump into the truck when I went out to see my horse. We crank the music and he lies down in the back seat and chills. He's the best co-captain!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby loves to go in the car and jumps in and sits on her seat ready to be strapped in 
if I am at home and not going in the car she always chooses to stay home with me, there are times too when we are all going out but I am usually last to get into the car as I have to lock the house up and Ruby thinks I am staying at home so wont get into the car so hubby has to lock the house so that ruby knows we are all going out so then she gets in 
she is a funny bunny but I love her so lol


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so jealous of all you guys that have dogs that like car rides. I looove to drive and often it's what I do to relieve stress and to "get away" for a little while. Chance hates the car. It's probably the only thing I would change about him if I could. I use a Thundershirt which helps a little, but I know he'll never enjoy it. 

My sister and her husband drove straight through to Texas from CA one time, (took turns driving), and their dog, Murphy, was with them. When they got there, Murphy jumped out of their truck, did his business and jumped right back in, ready to go again.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

kwhit said:


> I'm so jealous of all you guys that have dogs that like car rides. I looove to drive and often it's what I do to relieve stress and to "get away" for a little while. Chance hates the car. It's probably the only thing I would change about him if I could. I use a Thundershirt which helps a little, but I know he'll never enjoy it.
> 
> My sister and her husband drove straight through to Texas from CA one time, (took turns driving), and their dog, Murphy, was with them. When they got there, Murphy jumped out of their truck, did his business and jumped right back in, ready to go again.


I'm so sorry that Chance hates the car. 
My girl LOVES riding in the car. With the heat this summer, that is our nightly "exercise" more often than not.  At 10+ a 15-20 minute ride pretty much wipes her out, so....we call it car-cardio.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep! Joey loves car rides. Today for example I had some errands to run so I brought the bottle of water and packed Joey up! Took him to the park afterwards. I usually like to drive around town with him for a bit after dinner.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona has learned to love it. Before I adopted her the only rides she had were to the vet  Now she goes nuts before the daily rides, a very happy girl  Deardra and I covered over 6,000 miles in 2 months on a cross country adventure, she loved it. Tucker had a great many adventures also besides our daily road tripping.

Fiona gets her first real road trip this month when we head up north country, I look forward to it.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Every Saturday and Sunday morning the girls come with me to get coffee at Tim Hortons then we take a long drive around town listening to tunes and enjoying the sites. They get so excited when I tell them it's time to get our coffee!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin likes to go for rides but after about 20 minutes he usually just goes to sleep! So no, I don't usually take him out for joy rides but do take him on short errands when I can.


----------



## doggiedad (Aug 27, 2011)

sometimes my dog sleeps but it's still me and the dog
cruising with the tunes turned up.



Merlins mom said:


> Merlin likes to go for rides but after about 20 minutes he usually just goes to sleep! So no, I don't usually take him out for joy rides but do take him on short errands when I can.


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

My husband takes Bella for an hour ride every Tuesday at 8PM when Pretty Little Liars is on


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well I'm too worn out by gas prices to just drive around with no place to go.....  but except for church and work, my dog goes everywhere with me errands, hiking, training, etc. He loves traveling with me.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My dogs ride a LOT. However, they are always crated. It is extraordinarily unsafe to allow dogs to ride in vehicles unrestrained. At the very least, seatbelt harnesses if your vehicle has no room for a crate, and please don't allow them to have their heads out the windows.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max's greatest joy is going in the carcar, even if it's just up the driveway to get the mail, the paper, or put the trash out. (My driveway is 700 feet long, it's a bit more than just backing out of the garage, lol)
He goes everywhere I can take him, usually lays with his head on the console, sometimes gets in the front seat, but not often. He likes to drive, and even though he has a license, he's really a terrible driver, tends to bark at people who don't obey the rules, and oh, my, will he growl at anyone who cuts us off at a light!


----------

